# Radon Slide 140 AM 5.0 Unterstrebe heute im Wald gebrochen!



## baseballglove (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, eigentlich hatte ich das Rad die Woche zum Verkauf hier im Bikemarkt angeboten... hahaha
Ich hatte es gestern wieder rausgenommen, da ich mit dem BMX meines Sohnes wieder Blut geleckt hatte... 
Heute im Wald ist mir die Unterstrebe gebrochen, kurz vor dem großen Kugellager...
Das Bike ist von 2012... hat eigentlich nur Wald hinter sich... 
Ich habe es soweit auseinander gebaut und frag Euch, ob ich das hier vor Ort schweissen lassen soll, oder mit Radon Bikes kontakt aufnehmen?
Bilder sind vorhanden... ist ein sauberer Bruch... also könnte es vielleicht gut klappen... außerdem kann man dort an der Stelle viel Material drauf geben, daß es nicht so bald wieder passiert...
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## xyzHero (15. Oktober 2017)

Radon Fragen kostet erstmal nichts. 
Schweißen kannst du nachher immer noch. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baseballglove (15. Oktober 2017)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Radon Fragen kostet erstmal nichts.
> Schweißen kannst du nachher immer noch.
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Guter Mann! Mach ich so!


----------



## filiale (15. Oktober 2017)

Kettenstreben kann man bei Radon einzeln kaufen (bei Canyon geht das z.B. nicht). Wird um die 150-200 Euro kosten. Zum Schweißen brauchste nen echten Spezialisten.


----------



## baseballglove (16. Oktober 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Kettenstreben kann man bei Radon einzeln kaufen (bei Canyon geht das z.B. nicht). Wird um die 150-200 Euro kosten. Zum Schweißen brauchste nen echten Spezialisten.


Ich habe im Moment keine 200€... und so viel Geld für ein knapp 40cm langes Stück Alu? Klingt wie ein Original Teil von Porsche... im Verhältnis zum Komplett-Bike!!! Gebraucht von 2012!!!   
Ich erkundige mich mal, ob ich einen Spezialisten finde und was er nehmen würde... berichte dann wieder...
Grüße!


----------



## CrossX (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube kaum, dass du da viel billiger bei weg kommst. Und dann hast du noch eine Schweißnaht an einer hochbelasteten Stelle. Lack muss ja nach dem schweißen auch noch drauf.
Meine erste Anfrage ginge auch an Radon


----------



## aemkei77 (16. Oktober 2017)

ich hab fürs schweissen + wärmebehandlung 140 euro bezahlt. rechnest noch den lack dazu und die wertminderung beim Verkauf ist ein Austausch wohl günstiger.


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2017)

Ein Bike mit einer geschweißten Stelle wirst Du auch nicht verkauft bekommen. Eine Kettenstrebe hält sich Radon auch nicht ewig auf Lager. Ich rechne mal fürs Schweißen, wenn es nicht ein Kumpel um die Ecke macht, etwa 80-100 Euro. Dann kann man mit der Sprühflasche vom Baumarkt drübergehen und bekommt es ev. mit viel Glück für 110 Euro hin wenn man einen günstigen findet. Aber Pfusch bleibt es in jedem Fall. Je nach Angebot von Radon ist ein Neuteil durchaus sinnvoller. Notfalls ein paar Euro von den Eltern / Freunden ausleihen.


----------



## baseballglove (16. Oktober 2017)

Ich ruf heute mal bei Radon an... mal sehen wie die drauf sind... 
Danke für die Anteilnahme, Ideen und Vorschläge... Melde mich...


----------



## baseballglove (16. Oktober 2017)

Nettes Gespräch am Telefon gehabt... hab dann ne Mail geschickt mit Fotos... kann bis zu einer Woche dauern, bis der Technische Support sich der Sache annimmt...   Immerhin!!!  Bin gespannt...
Ich neige jetzt eher zum Austausch als Schweißen... Vielleicht würde es brechen gleich neben der neuen Naht... :-(


----------



## bartos0815 (16. Oktober 2017)

Da gabs 2012 ein fertigungsproblem an genau der stelle der strebe, damals betroffene steben wurden soweit ich mich erinnern kann auf Kulanz getauscht. Fragt sich nur ob die noch genug Rahmen aus der Zeit auf Lager haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Oktober 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> Da gabs 2012 ein fertigungsproblem an genau der stelle der strebe, damals betroffene steben wurden soweit ich mich erinnern kann auf Kulanz getauscht. Fragt sich nur ob die noch genug Rahmen aus der Zeit auf Lager haben?


Das müssten sie eigentlich nur 5 Jahre nach der Produktion haben. Stichwort Ersatzteilpflicht während der üblichen Gebrauchszeit.


----------



## baseballglove (16. Oktober 2017)

Und wenn sie keine Ersatzstreben mehr haben, kann sich jemand richtig auslassen und von Naht zu Naht ausfüllen mit neuem Material... beidseitig... hahaha... müßte dann eigentlich sehr stabil sein...


----------



## baseballglove (16. Oktober 2017)

So, schlechte Nachrichten... Ersatzteile sind nicht mehr vorrätig! :-(
Bike-Discount hat mir netterweise einen Link zu ihrer Seite mit neuen 26" Rahmen beigelegt... hahaha
That sucks somehow... :-(
Rahmen Fullsuspension 26" günstig kaufen / Auswahl an Rahmen
Scheisse, mein Ratatouille wäre beinahe angebrannt...

Ein Kumpel meint, daß schweißen nicht so der Renner wäre...


----------



## filiale (16. Oktober 2017)

Durch die Hitze beim Schweißen entsteht neben der Schweißnaht wieder ein möglicher Schwachpunkt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. Oktober 2017)

Werde Dich doch mal an einen Industrieschweißer.
Also jedenfalls jemanden der vom Fach ist.
Ich denke schon daß man das vernünftig schweißen kann.


----------



## baseballglove (17. Oktober 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Werde Dich doch mal an einen Industrieschweißer.
> Also jedenfalls jemanden der vom Fach ist.
> Ich denke schon daß man das vernünftig schweißen kann.


Guten Morgen! 
Okay, Danke! Werde mich umhören! 
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baseballglove (17. Oktober 2017)

Heute Abend zeige ich einem Schweisser, der sein Alu Rennrad selber geschweisst hat, die Kettenstrebe...
Der Kontakt kam über dem alten Herrn Tietz vom Radshop Tietz hier in NB...
Bei einem anderen Fahrradladen meinte einer, daß dort der Bruch Guß-Alu sei ... und das könnte man nicht schweissen...
Also, mal sehen... 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hammer-Ali (17. Oktober 2017)

Du siehst doch links und rechts neben der Bruchstelle ne Schweißnaht, also scheint das sehr wohl schweißbar zu sein..


----------



## baseballglove (17. Oktober 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Du stehst doch links und rechts neben der Bruchstelle ne Schweißnaht, also scheint das sehr wohl schweißbar zu sein..


WOW!!! Hast vollkommen Recht!!! 
Hab das Rad nochmal zusmmengebaut und Fotoviert, damit der Schweisser sehen kann wieviel Platz er hat...


----------



## baseballglove (17. Oktober 2017)

So, der Schweisser hat voll die Ahnung! Er sagte es sei kein Problem... 50€ bis 70€ würde er nehmen...
Ich stelle Bilder rein, wenn es wieder da ist... soll so ne Wochen dauern... er hätte diese Woche aber keine Zeit...
Die Rillen will er auch vollschweissen...
Warum Radon das überhaupt gemacht hat mit den Rillen?????


----------



## Toolkid (17. Oktober 2017)

Der Rahmen besteht zum größten Teil aus Rohren. Wo das aus Platzgründen nicht geht, werden Formteile eingesetzt. In diesem Fall ist es ein Blech mit Rippen zur Versteifung. Man hätte auch eine dickere Platte nehmen können. Dabei wäre die Steifigkeit wahrscheinlich nur unwesentlich höher, dafür das Gewicht umso mehr. Ein Fahrradrahmen ist immer ein Kompromiss aus Funktion und Gewicht. Stellenweise werden für das Gewicht ein paar Einschränkungen in Kauf genommen. Ingesamt sind die Rahmen aber meist ausgewogen genug, dass die Stabiliät zu anvisieren Einsatzweck passt.


----------



## ofi (18. Oktober 2017)

Das ist der erste komplette Riss den ich hier sehe. Erschreckend Ich hatte an der gleichen Stelle bei meinem ED 160 dreimal!!! einen beginnenden Riss und an meinem QLT Race einmal. Mit dem letzten Riss am ED bin ich bestimmt ein Jahr weitergefahren ohne das der sich vergrößert hat, unter anderem in Saalbach und am Gardasee. Glück gehabt. Komischerweise hält die gleiche Strebe an meinem 140er Slide jetzt mit schon deutlicher höherer Laufleistung als beim ED. Scheint wirklich eine bestimmte Charge zu betreffen


----------



## baseballglove (18. Oktober 2017)

Also nicht soooo selten... 
Da der Rahmen jetzt zerlegt ist habe ich gleich neue Lager bestellt...;.)
4 x 6902 2RS
6 x 688 2RS


----------



## Airshot (22. Oktober 2017)

baseballglove schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr?





 Katastrophe aber Klotzki schweißt dat


----------



## baseballglove (3. November 2017)

Dauert noch... der Schweisser ist grad in Urlaub... aber das Teil hat er schon an sich genommen...


----------



## baseballglove (4. November 2017)

Ich hole das Teil heute Abend ab... 
Der Alu-Schweisser will 50€ haben... Wow! 
Fotos folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baseballglove (4. November 2017)

Okay, es ist vollbracht... morgen baue ich alles wieder zusammen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (4. November 2017)

Schön geht zwar anders, aber Hauptsache es hält..


----------



## filiale (4. November 2017)

Der wollte das doch auffüllen ? Egal, für 50 Euro ist es ok. Noch bissi schwarz machen und gut ist. Optik an dieser Stelle ist nicht ganz so entscheidend.


----------



## baseballglove (5. November 2017)

Fährt wieder... Alles BEstens!


----------



## Epic-Treter (6. November 2017)

baseballglove schrieb:


> So, der Schweisser hat voll die Ahnung! Er sagte es sei kein Problem... 50€ bis 70€ würde er nehmen...
> Ich stelle Bilder rein, wenn es wieder da ist... soll so ne Wochen dauern... er hätte diese Woche aber keine Zeit...
> Die Rillen will er auch vollschweissen...
> Warum Radon das überhaupt gemacht hat mit den Rillen?????



Wie macht er denn die Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (6. November 2017)

Dürfte sicher ein Schmiedestück sein.
Ob das Grobgeklebe hält wird sich zeigen.

Na gut, wurde sicher unter Edelgasatmosphäre (Radon  ) erledigt.

Damit erübrigt sich auch


Epic-Treter schrieb:


> Wie macht er denn die Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen?


diese besorgte Nachfrage


----------



## baseballglove (7. November 2017)

Radon Gas... herrlich!!! 
Ich glaube, daß wenn dieser Schmied sein Alu-Rennrad selber schweisst, dann weiß er Bescheid mit der Wärmebehandlung davor und danach...  
Außerdem hält der von mir und vom Radrennsport-Club Neubrandenburg hoch geschätzte Herr Tietz von Radsphop Tietz hier in NB seine Hand drüber... 
Lassen wir die Zeit sprechen...
Sicher hätte man vielleicht ein Art Hufeisen-Begastele von unten gegenschweissen können... 
Können wir ja immer noch machen, falls diese Flick-Konstruktion fehlschlagen sollte...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2017)

... wobei das mit dem Gas nichts mit der Wärmebehandlung zu tun hat. Mein Schweiss Lehrgang ist zwar schon einige Jahre her aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das Gas "nur" zur Inertisierung vorgesehen damit durch Sauerstoffeinwirkung keine Schweissporen entstehen. Die anschliessende Wärmebehandlung dient meist "nur" zum herausnehmen von Spannungen, auch "Spannungsarmglühen" genannt. Geschieht bei Alu bei 350-400°C soweit ich mich erinnere


----------

